# My Collection **EDiTED**



## sugaxbayb (Oct 1, 2006)

Shadestick set --- HOLiDAY DRESS SET
MAC Briefcase
Select Cover-up Concealer: Nw15, Nw25, Nc42, Nw50
Studio Finish Concealer: NW15
Invisible Set Powder
Face & Body Foundation: C2, C4, C6, N3, N9
Blush Palette
4-quad palette: Chrome Yellow, Aquadisiac, Steamy, Swimming
Blush pans: Margin, Cute, Harmony, Blushbaby, Hushabye, Raizin
15 pan eyeshadow palette
15 pan eyeshadow palette
Eyeshadow pans: Vanilla, Orb, Seedy Pearl, Motif, Paradisco, Satin Taupe, Brown Down, Trax, Sketch, Nocturnelle, Deep Truth, Steamy, Greensmoke, Scene, Carbon, Tilt, Bitter, Moons Reflection
Eyeshadow pots: Mulch, Swish, Pink Venus, Orb, Beautiful Iris, Filament, Woodwinked
Fuchsia Pigment
Kitchmas Pigment
Eye Kohls: Blooz, Tarnish, Smolder, Teddy, Prunella
Coal Black Pro Lash
Lustreglass: Flusterose, Wonder Struck
Lipsticks: Twig, O, Del Rio, See Sheer, Media, Russian Red, CB-96
Lip pencils: Plum, Chicory, Mahogany, Spice
Clear Lipglass
Lipglass: Oyster Girl, Prrr, Pink Poodle, Underage(x2)
Brush Clutch
Brushes:#102, #129 & #129SE, #150, #190, #194(x2), #213, #224, #242, #266 & #266SE, #316 & #316SE, #239SE, #219SE
Universal Tweezer
Large Round Sponge
Lash Curler
Fix+


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Oct 1, 2006)

Fablous Collection !!!! = ) Ya have some Great fabalous items


----------



## Luxurious (Oct 3, 2006)

great collection


----------



## Suzy_H (Oct 3, 2006)

Quite the collection!


----------



## sugaxbayb (Oct 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohhhhhthehorror* 

 
_Nice!_

 
:] I need to play around with it more often. I need people to practise on because im far too pale for the darker foundations/concealers.


----------



## sugaxbayb (Oct 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bootyliciousx* 

 
_Fablous Collection !!!! = ) Ya have some Great fabalous items_

 
thank you!!! I really should wear makeup & stuff more often...


----------



## sugaxbayb (Oct 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luxurious* 

 
_great collection_

 
I Love it!!


----------



## sugaxbayb (Oct 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Suzy_H* 

 
_Quite the collection!_

 
sure is... cant get enough of MAC... I want more even though I havent even touched anything =// Its sooo pretty im afriad to wreck it.


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 26, 2006)

that's a great collection!


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 12, 2007)

lovely lovely collection hon...


----------

